# Euer Simpsons-Liebling ist...?



## xxgamer09xx (7. Juni 2011)

Hey,

was ist euer Simspons-Liebling? 

[x] Homer ^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

[x] Homer

Weil er genau so verpeilt wie ich ist.


----------



## RapToX (7. Juni 2011)

[x] hans maulwurf


----------



## watercooled (7. Juni 2011)

Moe, Homer und Ralfie


----------



## facehugger (7. Juni 2011)

Eindeutig Mr. Burns, weil er so schön fies ist

Gruß


----------



## TerrorPuschel (7. Juni 2011)

[x] Homer

 Niemand ist so einfach gestrickt wie er


----------



## Abufaso (7. Juni 2011)

[X] Barney und Homer


----------



## ersguterjunge (7. Juni 2011)

[x] Homer


----------



## -Phoenix- (7. Juni 2011)

[X] Moe


----------



## Moleman (7. Juni 2011)

Hans Maulwurf ( Moleman )


----------



## Johnny05 (7. Juni 2011)

Krusty der Clown.


Herzprobleme bekommen auch kettenrauchende,heftig trinkende Clowns (Zitat Krusty)


----------



## byte1981 (7. Juni 2011)

[x] Homer


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Juni 2011)

Bart & Homer; ich hab mal für Bart gestimmt


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Juni 2011)

[x]Homer ,USA USA USA!!!


----------



## fctriesel (7. Juni 2011)

Homer: "Warum passieren mir immer nur Dinge die sonst nur dämlichen Menschen passieren?"


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

Homer ist kult !


----------



## Sieben (9. Juni 2011)

Hank Scorpio 

Es gibt keinen symphatischeren Terrorristen/Superschurken

Kommt zwar nur in einer Folge vor, aber bei dem würde ich auch gerne arbeiten


----------



## kamiki09 (9. Juni 2011)

[x] Barney Gumble und Ralph Wiggum


----------



## Schokomonster (9. Juni 2011)

Ralph


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. Juni 2011)

[x] Andere Figur

Margaret „Maggie“ Simpson, der Running Gag schlechthin .


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

Natürlich den Duff-Man!


----------



## Lotz24 (10. Juni 2011)

[X] Barney Gumble


----------



## Alistair (12. Juni 2011)

[X] Andere Figur

Otto. 

Mein Name ist Otto, sauf Dich blöd, ist mein Motto. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Tobucu (12. Juni 2011)

[x] andere Figur
Nelson


----------



## RG Now66 (12. Juni 2011)

[x] Homer
aber Barney Gumble ist auch geil


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

Homer ist schon Kult, aber habe mal andere Person gewählt.
Ich müßte mich entscheiden zwischen Uter und Nelson, und da Nelson schon da steht nehmen wir mal Uter


----------



## NuTSkuL (12. Juni 2011)

[x]Homer
->iwi mag hier keinen etwas weibliches  kann ich mir ja garnich erklären...


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2011)

[x] Homer

...aber meine heimlichen Helden sind Lenny und Carl.


----------



## Orka45 (13. Juni 2011)

[x]Andere Figur

Müsste mich entscheiden zwischen Lenny&Carl, einfach klasse wie einer der beiden immer der Held und der andere der Idiot ist^^
oder Hank Scorpio. Besster "InternationalersuperschurkederjedieOstküstebesetzthielt"


----------



## TBF_Avenger (13. Juni 2011)

[x] Andere Figur
Ralph - EnteEnteEnteEntEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnteEnte


----------



## mari0 (13. Juni 2011)

Also ehrlich gesagt mag ich fast alle, Simpsons Figuren. Aber Homer ist der beste


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

Der kleine fette schokoladenfressende


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Der kleine fette schokoladenfressende



Nö Uter ist mein, du kannst ja Apu nehmen


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2011)

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht das Bart bei euch so schlecht abschneidet. Mein Simpsons-Liebling ist natürlich Bart, wer sonst!


----------



## taks (13. Juni 2011)

Uter for president


----------



## B3RG1 (13. Juni 2011)

[X] Chief Wiggum


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Juni 2011)

Wer ist Homer?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

bisher hat noch keiner den illegalen Einwanderer Apu Nahasapeemapetilon die Perle vom Kwik-E Mart gewählt. Auch nicht die Grazien der Serie wie Selma und Patty


----------



## skdiggy (13. Juni 2011)

Homer aka El Homo


----------



## Orka45 (13. Juni 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wer ist Homer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich bedauere, aber ich glaube, das ist eher Guy Incognito
(geb ihn bei google ein)


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

itchy und scratchy sind auch genial!


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Juni 2011)

Orka45 

Das war ja auch ein Scherz.


----------



## wuschi (14. Juni 2011)

dideli dadeli dudeli Flanders


----------



## Opheliac (18. Juni 2011)

[X] Andere Figur
Kang & Kodos und natürlich Alf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vX4DrW3ml6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (18. Juni 2011)

Wer soll das denn bitte sein?


----------



## Tobucu (18. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn bitte sein?


 kennst du die nicht? 
Traurig!


----------



## Gast1111 (18. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn bitte sein?


 
Die Aliens 
Mr Burns @ Topic - Ausgezeichnet


----------



## watercooled (18. Juni 2011)

Achso  Ich schalt bei den Halloween folgen meistens weg, weil die echt zum Kotzen sind


----------



## YellowCaps (18. Juni 2011)

Mr Burns


----------



## hobbinix (21. Juni 2011)

Krusty!


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Juni 2011)

Ralf, der is so verpeilt ... einfach nur göttlich


----------



## Jeremy (22. Juni 2011)

Neddeldined Flanders. Eine köstliche Parodie auf den religiösen Amerikaner.

Homer ist natürlich auch eine gute Parodie, und wenn es nur nach der Qualität der Parodie ginge, wäre er bei mir auch weit vorne. Aber: Ich hasse diesen Typ! Er ist so unerträglich dumm und außerdem ein schrecklicher Wendehals. Daher liebe ich die Folge, als er einen neuen Kernkraftswerkkollegen bekommt, der sich widrigsten Umständen zum Trotz alles hart erarbeitet hat und Homers Inkompetenz voll durchschaut. Umso tragischer, dass er mit seinen Entlarvungsversuchen kläglich scheitert


----------



## Seabound (22. Juni 2011)

[x] Homer


----------



## lu89 (2. Juli 2011)

[x] Herschel Krustofski. Die Burger Werbung ist genial.


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Juli 2011)

Die Sendung ist einfach nur Armselig !


----------



## moe (2. Juli 2011)

[x] Homer, weil er einfach so unglaublich dumm ist. 
Wobei ich aber auch sagen muss, dass die neuen Folgen echt schlecht sind.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Die Sendung ist einfach nur Armselig !




Die Serie ist geil 





moe schrieb:


> [x] Homer, weil er einfach so unglaublich dumm ist.
> Wobei ich aber auch sagen muss, dass die neuen Folgen echt schlecht sind.


 
Bei dir hätt ich ja gedacht du magst Moe 



Irgendwie hat jeder Charakter was 


Ein Hoch auf die Simpsons


----------



## Glühbirne (2. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Die Sendung ist einfach nur Armselig !


What? Wie kommst´n darauf?
[x] Homer, Erklärung unnötig!
Ansonsten gibt´s auch noch ein paar echt coole Nebencharaktere wie Hans Moleman, Duffman oder Ranier Wolfcastle!

Aber man muss wirklich sagen, dass die alten Folgen um einiges besser waren...


----------



## moe (2. Juli 2011)

@sky: Ja, Moe ist auch ein klasse Charakter, vor allem, wenn er Frauen anmacht!


----------



## Colonia (2. Juli 2011)

[X] Homer


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Millhouse FTW!


----------



## enterthephil (4. Juli 2011)

[x] ganz klar Max Power


----------



## Ahab (4. Juli 2011)

klar, [X] Homer

Es gibt diverse coole Sidekicks, aber Homer ist einfach omnipräsent mit seiner Dummheit, Faulheit und Einfältigkeit.  Immer wieder ein Traum, was er raushaut. 

Die Serie hat aber deutlich abgebaut. Das hat sich sie sich nach so langer Zeit aber ganz klar "verdient". Auch dass so viele Synchros ausgetauscht wurden tut der Sendung nicht gut, auch wenn es größtenteils nicht vermeidbar ist. 

Wenn Homers Stimme geht, ist die Serie definitiv dem Tode geweiht.


----------



## Berat23 (4. Juli 2011)

100 prozentig hans maulwurf ist einfach ein genialer charakter....


----------



## dj*viper (4. Juli 2011)

spider-pig


----------



## Jan565 (4. Juli 2011)

[X] Homer !

Ich glaube da gibt es nichts mehr zu erklähren.

22 Staffeln und immer noch kein Ende in sicht! Ich glaube es ist die langlebigste Serie die es gibt. Weiter so!!!


----------



## dj*viper (4. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 22 Staffeln und immer noch kein Ende in sicht! Ich glaube es ist die langlebigste Serie die es gibt. Weiter so!!!


 hab ich auch gedacht, ist aber nicht. es gibt noch einige serien, die viel mehr staffeln haben und über 50jahre existieren oder existiert haben


----------



## city_cobra (24. Juli 2011)

Ganz Klar,.. Bart ^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. Juli 2011)

Bart und Didldidu


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. Juli 2011)

[x] Duffman


----------



## lu89 (24. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:
			
		

> 22 Staffeln und immer noch kein Ende in sicht! Ich glaube es ist die langlebigste Serie die es gibt. Weiter so!!!


Es ist tatsächlich die am längsten laufende Zeichentrickserie


----------



## Sje (30. Juli 2011)

[x] Homer


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2011)

[x] Homer

[x] Moe


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. August 2011)

Wieso stimmt keiner für Marg? MhMhmHmHMhm!!!^^


----------



## Jimini (9. August 2011)

- der Bienenmann
- der Maulwurf
- Uter
- der alte Gil
- Kang & Kodos (aber nur wegen der Musik, die dann meist eingespielt wird - die suche ich schon ewig als Klingelton)

MfG Jimini


----------



## AcerKing (13. August 2011)

lol keiner mag marge und Lisa lol, Frauen sind anscheinend nicht sehr beliebt in der Serie


----------



## Gladiator30 (13. August 2011)

eindeutig Barny


----------



## TBF_Avenger (13. August 2011)

AcerKing schrieb:


> lol keiner mag marge und Lisa lol, Frauen sind anscheinend nicht sehr beliebt in der Serie


Mhh ich finde Eleanor Abernathy ( Die Katzenlady ) auch ganz witzig


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

[x] Homer

Wie die meisten hier ^^ 
Finds immer am krassesten wenn er in Gedanken abschweift und sich dann in echt kugelt vor Lachen ^^


----------



## ShowNo (4. September 2011)

[x] Homer

Einfach zu witzig die Tollpatschigkeit


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

[x] Bart

Super junge xD


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Homer

Weil er einfach so genial dämmlichh ist.


----------



## Manuca (14. Oktober 2011)

Disco STU macht Party for you


----------



## LiquidCenTi (16. Oktober 2011)

Manuca schrieb:
			
		

> Disco STU macht Party for you



Am besten fand ich die toten Fische in seinen Schuhen.


----------



## MrReal1ty (19. Oktober 2011)

Homer :>


----------



## firephoenix28 (24. Oktober 2011)

Homer


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Oktober 2011)

[X] Homer


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. Oktober 2011)

Alle mögen Homer am liebsten.


----------



## PANsVoice (29. Oktober 2011)

Rektor Skinner gehört zu den Top-Favoriten.


----------



## Daxelinho (1. November 2011)

Also ich finde Ralph am besten 
Der ist immer so.. dumm.. Naja, einfach GEIL!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-qvT2ad_DM
Ist nicht die beste Quali aber.. es ist dumm 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ich liebe alle, aber Ralph ist am lustigsten..


----------



## SiL0 (9. Dezember 2011)

ich bin so klug,
K-L-U-K


----------



## Yunis (9. Dezember 2011)

eigentlich keiner, aber wenn schon, dann Bart


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Dezember 2011)

[x]andere Figur

Professor Frink natürlich


----------



## Sasori (9. Dezember 2011)

Homer, 67% nehmen ihn als beispiel für den richtigen Amerikaner, ich bin einer davon.


----------



## Rohstoff (9. Dezember 2011)

[X] andere Figur/Disco Stew

- Disco Stewso hat Ouzo für Zwuso (Als er sich in einer Skihütte an Marge ranmachen wollte) 

- Disco Stew hat geredet mit Du... (als Verabschiedung)


----------



## FrAkE (13. Dezember 2011)

Uter,me barney ,Homer ,maggy  und natürlich snowballs


----------



## schattenlord98 (18. Dezember 2011)

[x] Andere Figur

>Auf jeden Fall Maggie, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so ein Kinderliebhaber bin, aber die Kleine ist einfach zu süß


----------



## godchilla85 (20. Dezember 2011)

[x] andere
Ach, da gibt es soviele, die ich klasse finde. Grandpa (der tooooooooooooooooood!!), Mr. Burns (unvergesslich die Szene, wo er mit dem Imperial March in seinem Büro zu sehen ist), Barney und natürlich Kaptain Charisma (Homer)


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2012)

Keiner mag Marge und Lisa 

Marge ist eeinfach immer diejenige die keinen Spass erlaubt und nörgelt immer nur rum. In einer Folge hat sie sogar ein Buch gelesne mit dem Titel: "Nörgeln bis zur Ekstase" 

Lisa will immer nur gute Noten haben und hält sich für die Beste in der Schule. Stimmt zwar schon aber wenn die mal nicht eine Bestnote hat dann dreht die diurch. Sie will immer das alles mit Recht und Ordnung zugeht und lässt Homer nicht mal Bier schmuggeln über die Bowlingbahn zu Moe.


----------



## .Moe (19. Juni 2012)

Barney Gumble!


----------



## batmaan (21. Juni 2012)

milhouse


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Juni 2012)

Nein!


----------



## biohaufen (21. Juni 2012)

Iss den Pudding


----------



## Ash1983 (21. Juni 2012)

el Homo!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juni 2012)

Als ich noch jünger war, war es Bart, aber jetzt eindeutig Homer Jay Simpson


----------

